# Marsh Miter Boxes



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

Saw a marsh miter box today and a stanley 400 miter clamp live and in the flesh, it was a first for me. For $50.00 for both of them without a saw, I passed. Didn't need, didn't want, but interesting to look at and nice old iron.


----------

